# Something in Provo Canyon???



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

:| :|

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=22847166&nid=71 ... featured-5


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Funny how it happened right about Halloween. Somebody rented a gorilla suit and decided to get some use out of it. Probably got bored with trying to scare coeds and decided to get some 'bigfoot' video.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

looks fake to me, reminds me of a vid that my brother made a while ago.


----------

